# dimond back rhom



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

i wanna see a pic of a young dimond back rhom do it has all the parkles to it ???????


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

here is one that i had


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's mine which is youngish, he's only about 5 inches big. How young were you looking for?


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

I would love t have a diamond rhom. if you find one let me know


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

small i think an inch or so


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

teflondon said:


> small i think an inch or so
> [snapback]859340[/snapback]​


Are you saying you have one that's about an inch?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

cant really tell when theyre that small.


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

well, do you have a p that you think might be a diamond?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh you mean a baby one. I don't think they have the glittering spots when they're babies


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

what kind of p's do you have?


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

some guy was gonna sell some to me i just wanna c some pics cuz the deal he tried to sell it to me was amazing like 10 for 15 dollars but i wanna c it they are really diamonds and if i buy it ima have to sell 9 ill let youguys know if its the reall deal.


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

oh, i see...I hate that it's so hard to tell them apart a a young age


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

10 of any kind of rohm for 15 $ is a badass deal man, go for it and sell em for $$!


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

Cobra said:


> 10 of any kind of rohm for 15 $ is a badass deal man, go for it and sell em for $$!
> [snapback]859494[/snapback]​


this is true


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

10 for 15 sounds like a scam to me for someone trying to unload baby red bellies. To have a 1 inch black piranha means it was caught at 1 inch, then specifically ordered for at minimum 10 dollars, shipped to that person and now he's trying to sell it to you. It's not likely there is a tank of baby rhoms somewhere in an lfs you can go get a dozen for 10 dollars for, so it doesn't make sense that this person would be making an offer like that with real black rhoms. You've gotta consider that 1 inch rhoms are extremely rare to the point that collecting 10 would be amazing in and of itself, and then consider that he wants to get rid of them for 1.50 per fish. It doesn't add up, and I would bet 10 bucks they are not rhoms of any kind


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Good point never thought of that.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

good point


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

ima go investigate


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

let us know how that goes


----------

